# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Neşet Ertaş Kimdir?

## ceyda

202.jpg
Kimdir Neşet Ertaş? Sarısözen'in tabiri ile bir zamanlar sadece ve sadece "Kırşehirli Mahalli Sanatçı" olarak bilinen Neşet Ertaş'ı binlerce, hatta milyonlarca saz çalıp türkü söyleyen diğerlerinden ayıran nedir? Onun sazımn ve sesinin insanı büyüleyen sırrı nereden gelmektedir? Neredeyse yarım asra varan bir süreden beri gerçek anlamda gönül telimizi titreten, ruhumuzu ürperten bu esrarlı sesin, sazın ve yorumun arka planında neler ve kimler vardır? Sazı gümbür gümbür ses veren, adeta davula eslik edercesine sazının göğsünde pençesiyle sesler çıkaran, hep samimi ve kendi halinde yüreğinin acılarını ve kendi iç gurbetlerini seslendiren; hiç bir medyatik tutumu olmayan, kalabalıklardan ve şöhretten adeta köşe bucak kaçarak pek ortalıklarda görünmeyen; mezhep, parti ve etnik kimlik çağnsımlanna pirim vermeyen, sazından, sözünden ve sesinden gayri hiç bir şeyden medet ummayan bu "Garip" insanı tanımak kadar tanımlamak da gerçekten zor.

Ayaklarının altındaki toprağın renginden, kokusundan haberdar olan, bastıkları yeri az çok tanıyan, yürekleri hep türkülerle birlikte atanlar için Neşet Ertaş, belki de tam bir "yaşayan efsane"; meçhul, uzak, esatiri ve sırlarla dolu...

Neşet Ertaş'ın bir iki cümlede özetlenebilecek resmi biyografisi bize belki sadece ipuçları verebilir. Onun "1938 yılında Kırtıllar Köyü'nde Döne'den doğma Muharrem Ertaş'ın oğlu" olduğunu; Kırşehir, Yozgat ve Keskin'in çeşitli köylerinde geçen çocukluk ve ilk gençlik yıllarının ardından, 15 yaşında çıktığı gurbet hayatinin hala devam etmekte olduğunu bilmenin fazla bir anlamı olmayabilir.

Neşet Ertaş'ı tanımak, asıl onun ruh ve gönül macerasını bilmeyi gerektirir ki burada hemen karşımıza, Neşet Ertaş'la en rafine üslubuna kavuşan Orta Anadolu Abdal Müziği geleneğinin gelmiş geçmiş en büyük ustalanndan olan babası Muharrem Ertas karşımıza çıkar. İşte Neşet Ertaş, babası Muharrem Usta ile adeta Anadolu'daki en olgun seviyesine erişen bu Türkmen/Abdal müzik birikiminin yeni bir yorumcusudur.

Yoğun yöresel özellikleri ve baskın mahallilik unsurları ile donanmış bu müziği yöresinin dışına çıkarmış, ülke genelinde ve hatta yurt dışında bilinmesini ve tanınmasım sağlamıştır. 1960'lardan itibaren binlerce yıllık sazımız bağlama ile birlikte anılan; sadece geniş halk kesimlerinde değil, ciddi musiki çevreleninin ve gerçek türkü dostlarının da gündeminden hiç düşmeyen Neşet Ertaş'ı farklı bir bağlamda değerlendirmek gerekiyor- Çünkü o aslında bir anlamda tam bir yöre sanatçısı olmasına rağmen yaygın şöhreti ve söylediği türkülerin popülaritesi ile ülke genelinde tanınan biri olarak, hem babası Muharrem Ertaş'tan, hem de bu geleneğin diğer usta isimleri olan Hacı Taşan ve Çekiç Ali'den de ayrılır.

Bir başka söyleyişle onun sanatı için, başta Muharrem Usta olmak üzere. Hacı Taşan, Çekiç Ali ve Abdal/Türkmen Müziği geleneğinin çeşitli yörelerde farklı tavır ve üsluplarda karşımıza çıkan diğer ustaları da dahil olmak üzere hepsinin üst seviyede bir sentezi ve esrarlı bir bileşkesi denilebilir.

Neşet Ertaş'ın sanatı hayatı ile hayatı sanatı i1e o kadar içice ki, çalıp çığırdığı türkü ve bozlaklarında bütün bir hayat hikayesini bulmak mümkün olduğu gibi, hayatına yakından baktığımızda da o içli türkülerin, acılı bozlakların nelerden nasıl doğduğunun ipuçlarını elde ederiz hemen. Onun yokluk, yoksulluk ve acılarla dolu hayatım "Garip" mahlasıyla yazdığı koşma tarzında usta işi şiirlerle anlattığı ozan yönünü yıllarca kimse farketmedi bile. Babasından tevarüs ettiği geleneksel ve anonim türkülerin, bozlakların dışında, sözleri kendisine ait türküler, bozlaklar söylediğini de farkeden olmadı yıllarca. Sözü ve müziği ile, anonim türkülerdeki erişilmez sadeliği ve estetik seviyeyi yakalayan sayısız türkünün, bozlağın altına attığı mütevazı imzasını kimselere söylemedi bile.

Neşet Ertaş o büyük yaratıcı yeteneği ile okuduğu her eseri yeni baştan öyle bir yorumlar, ona öyle bir ruh ve hava verir ki, adeta yeni bir beste ile karşı karşıya olduğunuzu dahi sanabilirsiniz. Bu durumu, yeteneği, kültürü ve birikimi oldukça sınırlı sığ ve sıradan sanatçıların yorum adına yaptıkları "dejenerasyon" ile karıştırmamak gerekir. Çünkü Neşet Ertaş kendisine ait olmayan bir türküyü bi1e öyle bir okur ve yorumlar ki, o türkü o şekliyle yıllar öncesine ait bir Neşet Ertaş türküsü gibidir artık.

Olağanüstü denilebilecek yeteneği, geleneğe hakimiyeti, gelenekten kopmadan yeniye bağlılığı, yeni zamanların modern zevk ve eğilimlerini gözeten diri ve uyanık tecessüsü ile Neşet Ertaş, hep gündemde kalmış bir sanatçıdır. O, ismi bağlama ile özdeşmiş ve adeta bu dünyaya türkü söylemek için gelmiş gerçek bir türkü ustası... Türküyü bağlamaya, bağlamayı türküye bu kadar yakınlaştıran ve yaklaştıran, adeta birbirlerinin içinde -kendisi ile birlikte- eritip yok eden ikinci bir sanatçı bulmak öyle sanıldığı kadar kolay olmasa gerek. Neşet Ertaş'ın sanatı; müziğin özünü, ruhunu kavrayan birinin, hiç bir yapmacıklığa tevessül etmeden, olduğu gibi kendini, kendi özünü ve hissettiklerini saza, söze dökmesidir.

Türk Halk Müziği bestecisi, söz yazarı ve yorumcusu Neşet Ertaş İzmir'de tedavi gördüğü hastanede 25 Eylül 2012 günü 74 yaşında hayatını kaybetti.

Önceki hafta rahatsızlanarak yakınları tarafından hastaneye kaldırılan ve onkoloji servisinde tedavi altına alınan Ertaş, dün yoğun bakım servisine kaldırılmıştı.

Neşet Ertaş, geçtiğimiz hafta öldüğüne dair haberlerin çıkması üzerine sosyal paylaşım sitesi Twitterdan açıklama yapmıştı.

----------

